# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  البنك السعودي للتسليف والادخار .. قرض الأسرة

## اريام الدلوعة

* 
خاص ( الوئام ) الرياض :
أكد البنك السعودي للتسليف والادخار أن غالبية موظفي الدولة يمكنهم التقدم للحصول على مساعدة لمواجهة الظروف الطارئة ( قرض الأسرة ) بشرط ألا يزيد الراتب عن 10 آلاف ريال شهرياً.

ويشترط أن تكون الأسرة في حدود 3 أفراد وفي حاجة فعلية للقرض وأن يلبي غرضاً اجتماعياً مقبولاً وأن يقدم صاحبه بياناً تفصيلياً بما يرغب في تأمينه من مستلزمات أو خدمات.

كما أتاح البنك للفروع تقدير قيمة القرض وفقا لحاجة ومتطلبات المتقدمين بدءاً من 20 ألف ريال. وكان البنك حدد في وقت سابق الحد الأعلى للراتب بخمس آلاف ريال.

يذكر أن فروع البنك شهدت في الفترات الماضية زحاما شديدا في مختلف المناطق نتيجة زيادة التقديم للحصول على قروض الزواج والترميم والأسرة.

وكانت قد صدرت الموافقة مؤخرا على زيادة رأس مال بنك التسليف إلى 6 مليار ريال للتوسع في تقديم القروض لمختلف الفئات بالمجتمع.
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله المعين

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الله يعين الك 
مشكورة اختى على الزيارة

----------

